# 20G long



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi....new here as you can tell by my post count.
I got a 20g long that I am currently building a background and stand for. I want to have it heavily planted for 2 Dwarf Puffers/ Oto/ 3 Kuhli Loaches/ assortment of shrimp.

-I ordered a FilStar Canister Filters XP1
-I'm getting black eco-complete substrate 
-building this reactor http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm
-ordering this Regulator with solenoid and low pressure regulato installed http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html
-buying a 5LB tank from local welding place
-GH/KH test kit
-need help with nutrients

thanks in advance


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What lighting do you plan on going with?

everything sounds good so far other than the missing lighting and the fact that you want to put DP's with shrimp. If they are amano's then it would be perfect but smaller shrimp like RCS would be picked on or eaten especially the babies but of course it wouldn't be much and the shrimp would probably produce enough so that the numbers are effected much.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Nick, first off, welcome to apc! Sounds like you're off to a good start. Since you're getting stuff from Rex, I assume you've read through his guide. Check out the stickies in the 'Fertilization' forum on the site that deal with 'Estimative Index Dosing' and 'PPS'. Two ways to dose your ferts. I hope your lighting is adequate. Good luck, and keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello Nick... Welcome to APC anda:

Here is a site to help you out with dosing nutrients... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_fertilizer_intro.htm


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

I could be wrong, but aren't dwarf puffers semi-aggresive and territorial?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They can be, but it depends on each individual personalitys. They do well with Khuli's and Otto's. Some also do well with shrimp, but some use them as treats.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

sorry about forgetting the lighting
I am getting a "coralife 65 watt 10K"


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nick... I would go with a 6500k or 6700k bulb. I have found that the 10000k bulbs promote black beard algae growth.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

trenac said:


> Nick... I would go with a 6500k or 6700k bulb. I have found that the 10000k bulbs promote black beard algae growth.


Motion seconded. They're also a bit blue/violet. 6700K (or 6500K) are more neutral/white.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

trenac said:


> Nick... I would go with a 6500k or 6700k bulb. I have found that the 10000k bulbs promote black beard algae growth.


thanks so much.....you are such a great help


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Anytime


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Do I want peat moss?

What is a good supply of treatments to have on hand?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Do I want peat moss?


What you want is a dusting of peat as your undermost layer prior to adding your substrate. Check this out for what I am talking about.


----------

